# Corroded Bathtub Flange



## chrislorenc (May 15, 2011)

This is my first time on this site and I hope someone can assist me with some information...I've attached a picture of a corroded tub drain flange that is leaking (I'm assuming because of the severe corrosion and "pitting" around the edge this is the cause) into my first floor ceiling...If this is in fact causing the leaking, which literally dripped out of my smoke alarm today (ironic huh), then I'd like to attemp to repair it myself...I am an electrician by trade but have so I'm hoping it's something I can mechanically handle...it's a metal tub with a ceramic coating...should I drill out the drain so that there are two larger holes and the somehow get a pair of handles from pliers or channel locks in there and then try to turn the flange?...I tried to hit it with a screwdriver and tap it around as it was a locknut but it wouldn't budge...I don't want to ruin the tub...my biggest obstacle I guess is getting it off...then when I replace it do I use some putty and clear silicone to help seal it...if someone could assist me I'd greatly apprciate it...FYI- I'm renting and could bother my landlord with the repair but I told her I would try to take care of minor repairs throughout the house (hope this falls in the "minor" category!)...thank you for any advice or information in advance...Chris


----------



## Redwood (May 16, 2011)

I doubt that you will have any cross bars left to use a dumbell wrench and the internal wrenches aren't worth a damn...

I'd go right to Plan "C" see the picture below...







Have you been using a bunch of chemical drain openers or something? I'd wonder about the condition of the rest of that waste & overflow assy.


----------



## chrislorenc (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Redwood for your immediate response...I will give it a try...I've only been living here for one month so it could have been overdone with chemicals by the last tenant...prior to installing the new flange (assuming I get the old one off), do I putty the threads and run a bead under the flange lip?...thanks...also, one more question if you don't mind...for some reason my water pressure in my master bathroom shower is not as high as I feel it should be...the house has 2.5 bathrooms (all obviously with sinks) and then the kitchen, washer, DW...there is no problem with any pressure in any other sink, appliance or the other shower...in the master bathroom 2 feet away from the shower is a jacuzzi tub which throws out a heavy flow of water...I'm not quite sure how just one shower head can be limited on the water pressure...I changed the shower head to one that increases water pressure...it helped but it's still not where it should be...any ideas on what it might be...there's no access panel for an adjustment valve of any sort and there's not one in the basement (although that would affect water pressure throughout the whole house)...thanks for your help...Chris


----------



## joecaption (May 16, 2011)

The suggestion Redwood gave you should be a last resort.
They make a special wrench just for removing tub drains. It's made to go down inside of the strainers.
Any Lowes or HD has them in the plumbing area.
And yes you buy some plumbers putty and roll a blob of it between the palms of your hands to make about a 3/8" tube of it and wrap it around the back side of the flang on a new one. You can not use to much, any extra will just be pressed out and can be wiped off.


----------



## Redwood (May 17, 2011)

joecaption said:


> The suggestion Redwood gave you should be a last resort.
> They make a special wrench just for removing tub drains. It's made to go down inside of the strainers.



As corroded as that is you think there are cross bars left the the dumbell wrench will grab on to?  Snowballs chance in hell....



chrislorenc said:


> Thanks Redwood for your immediate response...I will give it a try...I've only been living here for one month so it could have been overdone with chemicals by the last tenant...



But, When You said "Tenant" everything changed!

I would not touch a thing. It is up to your landlord to make the needed repairs on his building. You could assume some big liabilities by messing with his plumbing and by the condition of what I see replacement of the entire waste & overflow maybe more is likely...

Just pay your rent and tell him he needs to fix it....
Tell him right away when leaks happen!

One of the good things about being a tenant...


----------

